# Finally got it....Savage 93 .17 HMR (pics)



## Stealth

Well after alot of work and some sweat and toil and all that. I was finally able to pick up the Savage 93 "Exlusive" 1 of 10,000 rifles made speciafficaly for a dealer who asked Savage to make it a special way and Savage said OK but you gotta commit to 10,000 rifles. So any way here it is. Laminate stock, Stainless steel, free floating barrel, bull barrel, drilled and tapped for scope shooting only. The gun was $300 and from what I from the regualr Savage 93's it should be a tack driver


----------



## Stealth

I havent got to shoot it yet. But I slapped a BSA 4x32mm scope on it and made it look peeeeerty . I also included a photo of the .17 HMR along with a few other cases in case (no pun intended) you were not familar with the size of the .17 HMR


----------



## Militant_Tiger

unfortunately you payed about 140 bucks for the stock alone, the same configuration but with a rubber stock sells for about 160. It will indeed be a tack driver but dont expect it to take a coyote. I suggest a 4-12x sweet 17 scope, you may however want to go with an even larger agnification. That gun will be good out to 250+ yards for target shots with (on paper) less wind drift than a .22 mag, but I would hold shots on critters to under 200, maybe even 175 because of the light bullet design which loses energy more quickly.


----------



## Stealth

I was actaully going to get one of those Sweet 17 scopes. I just threw that BSA on there as a temporary as I'm headed to my grandpas next week. Well thanks for the comment


----------



## Militant_Tiger

The pics wouldn't load last night, I must say for however much the stock cost it looks great! with a proper scope and a good rest 1/2 inch groups of 5 are not uncommon at all at 100 yards.


----------



## Aussie shooter

Sorry mate I haven't been checking the forum up too often lately but that rifle is nothing short of gorgeous! I'm so impressed and you have definitely earned it. Please tell us how it shoots! That is just beautiful I am speechless. Without speech.


----------



## Stealth

Well went to Pawpa's and got a chance to fire a couple few rounds. Sight in was very smooth and easy a little over 5 rounds it took to zero. I was truly amazed with the rifles performance and accuracy. It was also very consistent. I zeroed with Hornady bullets and it still was zeroed for the same spot when I threw some CCI rounds through the barrel. Talk about accuracy too. Always half inch groups of 5 rounds often with 3 shots going in the same hole. The trigger was fine though it could use a little lighter for my taste. CCI ammo I think tended to feed into the chamber smoother and shot a tad better if any than the Hornady. I was having so much fun just sniping old casings off the target board, I realized that this was gettin expensive at $8-9 a box of 50.

My only gripe is that every magazine or so I'll get a "sticky" round and the case will stick in the chamber. But is just a matter of sliding it out with a pocketknife or just closing the bolt hard so the extractor grabs it. Also CCI and Hornady are lucky becuase I'll be buying alot more rounds!

Havent got to shoot anything with it except for a menacing looking peiece of paper. But this weekend I am going out to a freind's deer lease and maybe I can nail an armadillo or a squirrel or something with it. Anyhow more fun is to be had, I am extremely pleased!


----------



## Aussie shooter

Good for you I know the feeling! My new Marlin .22 shoots like a dream I'm so happy! My mate will come over next week to take a couple of photos of it so I will post them up for you to see. Beautiful gun very happy!


----------



## james s melson

Cool rifle.


----------



## Stealth

Hey Mark, glad to see you got the Marlin. I havent seen you on MSN in awhile, mainly because I been gone for about 2 weeks, also been busy with getting ready for school, cant stay up late no more  Dang time diffrences ruin everything LOL! Well I cant wait to see the photos of your new .22. What kinda groups is it shooting. O yea, also in case you didnt know (since yall use the metric system to measure) A half-inch group is about 13mm and a inch group is about 25mm so you kinda get the idea when I am talking about inch measured groups.

Derek


----------



## mongyaj

Just got my 17 hmr also, got it hunt on the next weekend, hunting for gray squrriel ( not good ) it is very accurate and very fast, it torn squrriel to slices killing them instantly it is very much stronger than the 22 mag. and 22 long, much louder than both of those 2 type, I was illegally test it for a deer a young deer about 100 lbs from 30 yards away 1 shot knock him down and blood was coming out from is mouth, I was saying so much power for a little typo bullet 17 grain... it's a keeper!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Did you just say that you illegally killed a fawn with a rimfire? I would keep that to myself if I was you.


----------



## SniperPride

.....crazy 17 shooters... :roll:


----------



## mr.trooper

"was illegally test it for a deer a young deer about 100 lbs from 30 yards away 1 shot knock him down and blood was coming out from is mouth...."

in other words, it died a long, horible, drawn-out bloddy death. You should be proud of yourselph! You tortured a helpless fawn!

BTW: blood pouring out of sometings mouth is ususlay a sign of massive intrnal trauma....Not exactly a clean kill, as it could take quite a while to die that way. Like if an Elehant stomped on your stomach. Youd be dead for sure, but it would take a while for you to bleed out and die.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

:eyeroll: some mothers kids


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I have no doubt these are the same people who find it necissary to aerate stop signs.


----------



## TANATA

Wow, I'm a high school kid and wouldn't even think of doing something like that. You don't deserve to own a bb gun. :evil:


----------



## agilent_one

Stealth - congrats on the .17, I love mine - probably the rifle I have the most "fun" with.

And Idiot - By "fun" I don't mean illegally and cruely killing animals with an underpowered rifle. I can only hope that you were joking and just trying to get a rise out of folk. I am against gun control in theory - but people like you make me wonder......


----------



## Aussie shooter

Good to see all the negative support for this fellow. Monyaj, let me tell you something. I live in Australia, but it is irrelevant. All over the world shooters get bad press because apparently we can be violent, we are cruel to animals and we don't have a legitimate reason for owning firearms. :******: The vast majority of us work hard to preserve our fragile reputation but let me tell you it's people like you who bring us all down. You knew full well that a rimfire would be underpowered to kill a deer but you did it anyway. It might sound silly but put yourself in that deer's position. Imagine having a highly frangible 17 grain projectile tearing into your vitals, then suffocating slowly on your own blood as your lungs fill up with your own fluids. Let me tell you it makes me feel like personally running over all your guns in a steam roller. If you do hunt again (and my goodness I hope you don't) read a book on minimum calibres for various game, and go up a couple of notches. :eyeroll:


----------



## the_rookie

wow what a sick SOB i would love to see u shot a bear with one cause if he did and got attacked one less idiot in the world...

just my two cents

BTW if you did shoot a bear he would do this to u uke:


----------



## NYDEP636

.17 HMR Is a Great Gun, Only Problem is in was built for the wrong purpose... We've taking alot of these rifles away this year. This is the number #1 choice of rifle for poachers, and road hunters... you have to be a complete idiot to shoot big game with this... i have to admit with the right placement this firearm is able to take a large whitetail dear at 100 yards, if bullet is placed in head, and drops like a rock with no suffering, I advise you not to do it, This firearm is also able to take a good size blackbear if shot in the head at 50 yards... .... i see no other purpose for this rifle when the .22LR Exists... like I Said it was built For a wrong purpose.... Now that you know what this rifle is able to do... don't risk loosing your hunting privlages... or even someones life....


----------



## the_rookie

yes definitly


----------



## zogman

Now hold it Andy Sipawitz. We out here in God's praire heartland have a great purose for the 17. Gophers out and past 150 yards. :lol: :sniper: :lol: :sniper: :lol: :sniper: :lol:


----------



## the_rookie

they r made for the wrong purposes *BUT THOSE WHO USE IT FOR GOOD* have obisisly found the right purpose for the gun


----------

